# Biltema Cyclo Polisher



## hutchingsp

Hopefully I shall be getting my hands on a Biltema Cyclo Polisher via a contact in Finland.

http://www.biltema.no/products/product.asp?iItemId=98894

For around €30 plus P&P it looks alright. It looks suspiciously like the Cyclo polishers and the Smartool polisher that seems to sell for a couple of hundred quid here - please tell me we don't get screwed _that_ much?

That aside, has anyone got or used one? Not expecting to do anything fantastic but we have a couple of new cars on the way so hopefully they'll spare me some elbow grease?

Paul


----------



## Brazo

Yep I have one mate its not the same as the cyclo its better!!

It has speed control and is more powerful than the pc in terms of work rate and it doesn't bog down!!

Its a real bargain at £22 or thereabouts and will do serioud defect removal!


----------



## hutchingsp

That photo looks familiar - I know a few months back I posted on the Meguiars forum and got put in touch with pit-lane.dk but I didn't hear back from him so I found a kindly person via a hi-fi forum who lives near a Biltema.. fingers crossed the Finnish price plus postage.

It just seems ridiculously cheap, still can't believe it tbh!


----------



## Rich_D

Brazo said:


> Yep I have one mate its not the same as the cyclo its better!!
> 
> It has speed control and is more powerful than the pc in terms of work rate and it doesn't bog down!!
> 
> Its a real bargain at £22 or thereabouts and will do serioud defect removal!


How & where... 

Is that a dual headed random orbit then, or just rotary action!?


----------



## Brazo

Dual headed random orbit!!

I was around at my wifes uncles tonight who is off to stockholm in a fortnight 

It can be easily found via this link

1Kr = £0.14

http://www.biltema.se/


----------



## craigM

you dont think he'd fancy sending more than one over do u?


----------



## Rich_D

craigM said:


> you dont think he'd fancy sending more than one over do u?


Ooh ooh ooh... me too!


----------



## AR-CoolC

Brazo said:


> Dual headed random orbit!!
> 
> I was around at my wifes uncles tonight who is off to stockholm in a fortnight
> 
> It can be easily found via this link
> 
> 1Kr = £0.14
> 
> http://www.biltema.se/


If I'm doning my maths right, that's about £40  Bargain!!!!!

Has anyone thought about a group buy?

Just remembered that a mate of mine is off to Stockholm in June....Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## WHIZZER

they are good bits of kit , might be up for one myself


----------



## hutchingsp

Only problem is Biltema don't ship, either online or centrally - I emailed them to ask.


----------



## Brazo

Assuming he's able to I will get him to bring some back


----------



## Brazo

AR-CoolC said:


> If I'm doning my maths right, that's about £40  Bargain!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone thought about a group buy?
> 
> Just remembered that a mate of mine is off to Stockholm in June....Hmmmmmmmmm.


Your maths is right, mines wrong lol!! The cost if you bought one in Sweden would be £21.50, may have got the exchange rate wrong!!


----------



## Rich_D

If it's at all possible he can get a few and bring them back then I'd be wanting one please...


----------



## CPHB

Hello

I have one and I´m not quite saticfied. Difficult in "corners"

There is (in Sweden) limited access to pads. 4 inch are to big, the pads "bumps" together. 
3.75 ( =95mm) are perfect ,but there is a very small range.

Planning to buy a PC vhere you can change size of pads and backets.


----------



## Brazo

^^Agree on all counts but at £20 vs near £200 they make a good option.


----------



## Brazo

I have previously written this comparison of a pc and a cyclo

Review of the Cyclo style Bitlema Polisher 

I’ve always hankered after a cyclo after seeing them on Autopia but I wanted a rotary as well and couldn’t see the need to have the ‘trinity’ i.e a porter cable, rotary and cyclo. To be honest there is no ‘need’ to have the cyclo as well as a pc. Its more of a ‘want’. It’s a niche product but for £20 plus same again in postage it’s a niche product worth having. 

The bitlema polisher is encased in tough light blue ABS plastic and when you hold it feels beautifully weighted thanks to the 50:50 weight distribution. It takes two 4 inch polishing pads although I feel 3.75inch would be better. 

The polisher is variable speed but only spins up to 3000 opm unlike the pc which spins to 6000, however the bitlemas motor has more torque and even when you put your full weight on the polisher it doesn’t slow, absolutely refusing to bog down. 

Lets start off with the advantages over the PC. 


Its more powerful in terms of work rate. For example it breaks down speed glaze in seconds whereas this can take a lot longer using a porter cable. 

It does generate a fair amount of heat on the paintwork. It can remove defects quicker than the pc but in all fairness I’m sure the pc would get there in the end with a 4inch pad attached. 

I feel the main advantage is that it has the power of a 4 inch pad on the pc but with the surface area of a 6 inch pad if that makes sense? 

It also plugs directly into the uk mains by cutting the 2 pin plug off and fitting a 3-5 amp 3 pin plug. The cable is a little short and I plan to extend mine. 

It also has very little vibration in comparison and is quieter. 


Disadvantages compared to the pc. 


The 4 inch pads are slightly too big and ‘collide’ on their inner orbit. Not an issue when using the white polishing pads but when using yellow cutting pads mine started to crumble a bit due to hitting each other. 

There is no safety zone on the backing plate i.e the foam pads do not extend beyond the plate so care must be taken not to let the backing plate come into contact with the paintwork. 

Its not as versatile as the pc i.e. you cannot get it into tight corners like you can with the pc and a 4 inch pad. 


Conclusion 

If you only had to choose one then get a porter cable, if you can’t stretch to this then the bitlema makes a very good buy. If you stretch to both you won’t be disappointed as when speed really counts (paid details) the bitlema is worth its weight in gold!


----------



## CPHB

Hello

I have tried to run it with just one pad. It gets a little better cause you can use 4-5 inch pads. But the balance is poor
It would be better if it was build for one pad only
Whats the point with two  

Best regards
CPHB


----------



## Timmo

Thats exactly the same as the auto smart whateveritscalledmc'doober! first saw one in 2002 whent he rep was showing it to us! strange looking thing!
never used one, but is it anygood on small panels?? looks a bit cumbersome???


----------



## andyollie

Timmo said:


> Thats exactly the same as the auto smart whateveritscalledmc'doober! first saw one in 2002 whent he rep was showing it to us! strange looking thing!
> never used one, but is it anygood on small panels?? looks a bit cumbersome???


yep and autosmart are a few hundred quid!!!!!!!!!looks like a bargain


----------



## Rich_D

Brazo said:


> ^^Agree on all counts but at £20 vs near £200 they make a good option.


This is exactly my reckoning...

The PC is a superb piece of kit, but I cannot justify the expense, wheras the Bitlema is the same price (or cheaper) as most [email protected] cheapo polishers, yet it's much much better, for the money it's superb!

If it's at all possible to get some brought back, I'd love one! :buffer:


----------



## duckson

So it takes the same pads as you would get for a PC?


----------



## Brazo

It takes 4 inch pads but 3.75 inch would be better

Timmo its not qite he smae as this one has variable speed control so you can wax with it too and turn the speed down a bit when needed!


----------



## hutchingsp

Brazo, hopefully my contact will be sorting me out with a Biltema soon. Where do you get your pads from please? I see C&S do the Lake Country ones but they do seem a little pricey - wondering if there are cheaper alternatives that are just as effective?

cheers,
Paul


----------



## Brazo

I use C&S mate


----------



## leigh_gti6

Did your contact manage to sort you out with a polisher?? As i'm after one myself.


----------



## hutchingsp

leigh_gti6 said:


> Did your contact manage to sort you out with a polisher?? As i'm after one myself.


Heard back from him yesterday. He's got one and is posting it today hopefully so I'll expect to have it in about a week.

€29.90 Polisher
€2.00 Extra Box to pack it in
€39.80 Finish Airmail

All in all around £50 which is fine by me - a PC is going to work out quite a lot more by the time you add transformers and cables etc and as I think I said this is for a couple of new vehicles so it's arguable if a polisher is necessary at all.

cheers,
Paul


----------



## hutchingsp

arghhh parcelforce delivered (well tried to!) today and they take their non-deliverables back to the post office in town and you can't get them until the next day.

what are the odds of rain tomorrow


----------



## v-g

This is kinda funny. I'm from Norway we have Biltema here too, and mostly all stuff from Biltema are frown upon...


----------



## MattBennett

v-g said:


> This is kinda funny. I'm from Norway we have Biltema here too, and mostly all stuff from Biltema are frown upon...


You prepared to ship some over to the UK then? Sure you will get a list of at least 10 people that are interested! :wave:


----------



## Refined Reflections

If a GB could be organised at all I'm in guaranteed


----------



## blr123

So what's the dif between the Biltema and the Smartool?

Cheers
Bryan


----------



## MattBennett

From what I read not a great deal. Think the Biltema is adjustable speed and the smartool is not! Someone correct me if im wrong!


----------



## MattBennett

Right mine has arrived in super quick time. I need some pads though becuase like every one says the ones that come with it are poo! Im thinking about ordering a few from some where possibly the states to get a good price. Any one know where to get pads from cheap in the uk?

Cheers


----------



## hutchingsp

Matt,

Try here Winners Cicle

I had a bunch of Cyclo pads from them and the prices are very good and the service is excellent.

Paul


----------



## MattBennett

How much was shipping from them and was there any import duty or additional charges added on?

Cheers


----------



## hutchingsp

I brought 8 pairs of cyclo pads, 10 of their plush MFs and 2 of the waffle drying towels and the shipping on the whole lot was $17. 

They send via USPS so duty etc is down to chance but IME unlikely.

I'd email Rob with an idea what you want and he'll bag it up and tell you the weight so you can check postage on the USPS website.

It's kind of stating the obvious but at £3 a set it makes sense to buy as many of the pads as you can afford as they average out cheaper with postage as you buy more.


----------



## MattBennett

Ok mate thanks very much. I have asked him for 2 sets of white blue and yellow pads and two of the 20x40 WW drying towel. Any one else got a cyclo/biltema and want some pads ordering while Im getting some shipped over?


----------



## blr123

Hi Matt,

When are you placing the order?

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## paulhdi

matt, your local brown brothers also will sell 3 inch pads that fit the biltema

Paul


----------



## MattBennett

blr123 said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> When are you placing the order?
> 
> Thanks
> Bryan


Dunno, if we get enough people interest could do a group buy? I dont mind getting them all ordered and ill send them all out when they arrive! Will speak to the powers that be!


----------



## Mucky

so how much will a pair of pads work out at inc the shipping from the states


----------



## MattBennett

I am going to order the first lot for my self. I have ordered 2x yellow 2x white and 2xblue and two ww drying towels and that comes to $69.80-18.50 for the drying towel makes $51.30 for 6 sets of pads in the uk. $51.30/6=$8.55 which is roughly £4.70 for a set! Obviously different pads will differ in price slightly!


----------



## Refined Reflections

Well if you want to increase your order let me know as there are a few bits I'd like to get from them too


----------



## MattBennett

Order sent and paid for mate. I will order again though. Can do a group buy from them, doesnt all have to be the same thing! I have asked the mods about this. Watch this space


----------



## Mucky

ok i get orange and black and white waffle pads from the local as man for 3.50 plus vat so i thing i'll stick with him for a while.the only prob i have is they have changed the design on the orange and imho i dont think they are as good


----------



## hibbyni

Hi all,

I've been a detailing fan for about a year, but I haven't used a PC/ Biltema or similar.

I've got a Biltema, though, which I bought from the Meguiar's forum.

Does anyone have a guide to the different pads, and what they are for, as well as some tips on the best, and different, uses of the Biltema. I'm concerned about damaging the paintwork so haven't used mine yet.

For example, I have bad swirling on a new car I've bought. Could it be used for this?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## monkeyboykev

Hi all i'm new to the forum :wave: i detailed my Civic type-r the other weekend with a friend and we used one of these Bilteme polishers.

Anyway what i'm after is - is there a group buy going on on these? and if so can someone point me in the direction of the thread where i can put my name down.


----------



## Dags

Hi!

I'm new to the forum also, but my one redeeming factor is I live in Finland, only 20km from a Biltema store!

Against my better judgement I guess I could help out with the group buy if we can make some proper arrangements i.e postage/insurance, payments (ebay or?) + quantities (whatever fits in the back of my Alfa 156!)

I also know of another store here which has a similar product, same power and price, so I'll check this one out also to see what it is. Alternatively there is some other series model for just over 100 euros (1250W 1000-3500 revs.)

I'll get myself over to the relevant stores on Monday/Tuesday this week and see if I can get some pictures and specifications for you all.

I'll post again when I have more info.

-Mark

p.s. as I'm new to all this is it ok to use a machine polisher with a normal wax product or do you need to use special polish stuff? :newbie:


----------



## Brazo

I think you've just made a lot of friends Dags!!


----------



## Peach

Put me down for one if you do!!!!

As Brazo says, you're gonna be VERY popular!!


----------



## monkeyboykev

Dags said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to the forum also, but my one redeeming factor is I live in Finland, only 20km from a Biltema store!
> 
> Against my better judgement I guess I could help out with the group buy if we can make some proper arrangements i.e postage/insurance, payments (ebay or?) + quantities (whatever fits in the back of my Alfa 156!)
> 
> I also know of another store here which has a similar product, same power and price, so I'll check this one out also to see what it is. Alternatively there is some other series model for just over 100 euros (1250W 1000-3500 revs.)
> 
> I'll get myself over to the relevant stores on Monday/Tuesday this week and see if I can get some pictures and specifications for you all.
> 
> I'll post again when I have more info.
> 
> -Mark
> 
> p.s. as I'm new to all this is it ok to use a machine polisher with a normal wax product or do you need to use special polish stuff? :newbie:


*DAGS - i mirror what alot of other guys have said - your gonna be a popular lad. If you can confirm prices etc i'll defo have one if you can sort me out.

So far as your P.S question - normal polish/wax is fine nothing special required at all. Hoep that helps and look forward to hearing from you*.


----------



## Timmo

Popular! blimey! thats an understatement loL! i bet if you add a fiver to the price you'll be able to buy another 156 to fill up with more heheheheh! 
i may be interested in one depending on the price and wether mine and the wifes cars clear there mot's this week hahaha!


----------



## stevie040

I would be interested to depending on price!


----------



## 182_Blue

Dags for president


----------



## v-g

Funny, I live 5 mins from a Biltema store... They're everywhere!  
I'll wait to see what s/h price Dags comes up with, before I say more...


----------



## VW_Bora

Andy, your HGV license may come to use sooner than you think :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Dags

Hi,

I paid a visit to Biltema today they have 6 polishers on the shelf, I'll be heading back tomorrow to get an idea if they have any more in stock/ordered.

I went to see the identical looking version in another store but it was lacking the speed control and cost €10 more so I guess we can give that a miss!

I'll be confirming the postage costs tomorrow, a rough guestimate is between £28-32 (I'll confirm this for sure with post office based on dimensions v's weight)

The polisher seemed to not have such a sturdy box so I'll find out how best to protect it for shipping.

The box text was only in scandinavian languages so I take it that any user guide is lacking an english translation too.

More tomorrow, sorry this hasn't progressed faster I hope to have more time for this soon!

-Mark


----------



## blr123

Dags said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry this hasn't progressed faster I hope to have more time for this soon!
> 
> -Mark


Hey no problem Mark........it's good of you to offer to do it.....thanks a mill :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## db_abz

I'll have to keep my one good eye on this one!


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04

nice one Dags! i would def buy one of these from you so hope you can sort it out m8:thumb: 
I also have a cousin in Lillisand (Norway) called Dag Olsen!!


----------



## Dags

Hi!

Details for a group buy are now in the group buy forum :buffer:

http://detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9771

-Mark


----------



## GTV

Does anyone have any info on getting one of these?


----------



## PJS

Which - the Biltema or a Cyclo?
If the former, find an active member from one of the Scandanavian countries and get them to sort you one, etc.
Otherwise, no go, as they won't do mail order themselves.
If the Cyclo, then speak with Mike at thepolishingcompany.com


----------



## GTV

can anyone tell me the approx size of Biltema polisher (boxed) and weight?

I have a friend going to sweeden and she may bring one back for me if its not too big.


----------



## swissrob

I know this is an old thread but.........


for the people that bought one of these in the GB how do you rate the machine.......? a friend of mine is in sweden now and is 5 mins from a biltima store so can pick 1 of these up 4 me - this would be ideal as i cant get hold of a transformer for a PC/udm and cant really justify a G220 unless i really have to...

any replies would be greatly appreciated - here or on PM.

thanks

rob


----------



## Tobster

i use one since it's cheap and i live in sweden where every other machine is like ten times more expensive.. only down side with it is the size of it and it's hard to use when correcting small areas..


----------



## swissrob

ok thanks for the reply, i can not really guess the size as i have not seen a picture of it with something else so i can compare the size. how big is it??

I can understand that having 2 heads it can be a bit awkward in some places but i have also head of people removing 1 of the heads so you can get into tight areas??

looking at my car i cant really see a place that would cause many probs but then again........

What do you do for pads?? I looked in the UK and prices are quite expensive


----------



## dubber31

I bought one in the Group buy and it's been great. As said, it's can be a pain in some of the tighter areas but as you said I have just used one of the pads to correct things like the tops of bumpers but I left the other pad on anyway as I didn't want the head of the polisher to come into contact with the paintwork.
As for pads, I originally ordered some 3.75" ones from the states as I was starting out and was buying quite a bit in one go but have since bought them from here. The 4" ones fit ok but they do touch ever so slightly. This has never been a real problem though!
Anything else gis a shout


----------

